# Running costs of Piaggio Ape 50.



## CalamityGirl (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm currently looking to start up a mobile coffee cart and I'm doing a quick and dirty P+L before I commit myself to anything. I've read through the forums and I know a few of you are operating these, and I must say that style wise they'd be my preference!

So, I was wondering what your operating costs roughly per month are, for things like fuel, gas and maintenance.

And I've read more about many people towing their apes to their pitch but, as my desired location would be about a mile on flat ground from my parking locker would it be feasible to drive that distance with a full tank of water or is it pushing it?

And finally, how well do the Apes start in wet/cold weather? Are there any major downsides to these opposed to some of the larger coffee van conversions?

Many thanks!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Tell us more about the Ape... What size engine? How old? Electronic starter or kick start?

If it's a new Ape with battery starter then you should find it very reliable (they are really simple with little to go wrong). If you are only going to use it for a mile journey twice a day then you may want to consider trickle charging the battery otherwise you'll knacker it quickly.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I drive my Ape TM (220cc) 3 miles to my pitch and 3 miles back every day and have done since 2008 with no problems whatsoever. The van uses around £8 of fuel a week and I couldn't be happier with it! Let me know if you need any equipment.....including an Ape!! - and I will be happy to give you a quote!

Andy


----------



## skibro (Apr 11, 2019)

coffeebean said:


> I drive my Ape TM (220cc) 3 miles to my pitch and 3 miles back every day and have done since 2008 with no problems whatsoever. The van uses around £8 of fuel a week and I couldn't be happier with it! Let me know if you need any equipment.....including an Ape!! - and I will be happy to give you a quote!
> 
> Andy


Hi Coffeebean,

are you still working with mobile setups like Piaggio Ape and Fracino Dual fuel?


----------



## skibro (Apr 11, 2019)

If yes, I would like to ask for quotes - thanks in advance!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@coffeebean


----------

